# GRHRCH Docheno's Conecuh River Man MH QA2 NDL



## Conecuh (Jun 27, 2011)

"Gus" is an athletically built, hard charging, sensible, yellow factored black male. Extremely good marking dog that is also as biddable as they come. He doesn't mind making the big swim. DOB: 7/3/2014. Sire: FC AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns Dam: HRCH Cottonwood's Spot and Stalk MH (NFC FC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior daughter). He is EIC/CNM clear, Good hips and elbows. Gus has proven he can compete in any Retriever game. He completed every Derby he ran accumulating 22 points and 2 wins. In the Qualifying stake he ran 4 trials by the age of 2 and placed 3rd twice, second, and had a win. In the Open All-age stake, Gus recieved a 2nd place at 34 months old. In HRC Hunt Tests, he is already a GRHRCH passing 4 Grands; the 2016 Fall, 2017 Spring, 2017, and 2018 Fall Grands. In AKC Hunt Test, he is 14/14 in Master tests and passed the 2016, 2017, and 2018 Master National earning his MNH title. He will continue to run and train for the Open All-age stake as well as maybe continued running the Grand and Master National. Gus just turned 4 years old. 


http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=88074








. 





At Stud to approved bitches only. $1500. Located in Alabama. Contact: Chase Haws (334) 429-3269. [email protected] l


----------

